# Foal? Or no foal? Help!



## buckskinRoan (Jun 11, 2020)

So i have a mini, who we bought back in october. Right now we are not sure if she is pregnant or not. We had no idea is she was exposed to a stud (she was with a bunch of other minis not sure on gender). Since than she’s been getting quite big, Comparing her to our other mini, she has a “chunkier” udder. But she is chunkier in general i’d say so. Our farrier who’s dealt with foals lots of times before said it may be possible she’s pregnant? We have never had a foal before! We have horses for our whole lives and minis but never had a baby. But first i would like to know what everyone’s take on this is, and possibly how far along she would be. For now i will leave it at this, and possibly continue on with all the questions i’d have once i get some opinions!! Thank you guys. I’m new


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi, welcome!!
I'm doing this for the second time so not one of the experts but here goes anyway .
I would always treat her as pregnant and watch closely if you don't know. Don't diet her yet in case she is pregnant.
It's hard to tell from those pictures. They can be fat AND pregnant, mine is. Does she have a lot of fat on her crest, around her tail head or behind her shoulders? It's normal to get edema in front of their udder before starting to develop a real udder, they can also get fat deposits but normally not behind like she looks. The picture on PitterPatters thread of her laying down her belly looks huge! Is she OK with you handling her? Have you tried feeling for movement? Wrap your arms around her belly and give it a little up and down shake and see if you get any movement, sometimes it will wake a baby up. Same with pushing into her side, they will sometimes push back. Have you seen her belly looking bigger on one side at all? While she's eating grain wrap your arms around her belly and see if you feel anything. Has she come into season since you've had her? Not that they all show without a stallion around. Could you get a picture of her from behind at her height a few feet back?
I'm reserving judgement till you answer some of those questions but hoping she's pregnant, we need more people to talk to while we're going crazy on foal watch, mine's at 10 weeks today.


----------



## buckskinRoan (Jun 12, 2020)

Taz said:


> Hi, welcome!!
> I'm doing this for the second time so not one of the experts but here goes anyway .
> I would always treat her as pregnant and watch closely if you don't know. Don't diet her yet in case she is pregnant.
> It's hard to tell from those pictures. They can be fat AND pregnant, mine is. Does she have a lot of fat on her crest, around her tail head or behind her shoulders? It's normal to get edema in front of their udder before starting to develop a real udder, they can also get fat deposits but normally not behind like she looks. The picture on PitterPatters thread of her laying down her belly looks huge! Is she OK with you handling her? Have you tried feeling for movement? Wrap your arms around her belly and give it a little up and down shake and see if you get any movement, sometimes it will wake a baby up. Same with pushing into her side, they will sometimes push back. Have you seen her belly looking bigger on one side at all? While she's eating grain wrap your arms around her belly and see if you feel anything. Has she come into season since you've had her? Not that they all show without a stallion around. Could you get a picture of her from behind at her height a few feet back?
> I'm reserving judgement till you answer some of those questions but hoping she's pregnant, we need more people to talk to while we're going crazy on foal watch, mine's at 10 weeks today.




We were surprised she is not cresty, we have had a mini gelding founder before and she has no signs of that. For the size she is we would've expected that she be. She's good to handles everywhere but her stomach. She is very sensitive and does not like you touching or wrapping your arms around her. Her belly does seem to look a bit bigger on her left side, and I have tried taking a picture from behind but for some reason its harder to see on camera than in person.


----------



## Taz (Jun 12, 2020)

I have the problem all the time with pictures not looking right, it's not just you.
I'm going to say she could be pregnant, welcome to the club!!!!! It's nerve wracking!
Her belly shouldn't stay bigger on one side or the other, it's the foal moving around and as far as I know ONLY happens when they're pregnant.
Ask any questions, nothing is stupid and you can't ask too much. It's better to be prepared and not have a foal than not be prepared or watching and have something bad happen. The pinned threads at the top are great info for you. 
Keep us posted


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 13, 2020)

Welcome to the wonderful world of anticipation and worry! Taz is much more experienced that I am as a total newbie. Read up on the pregnancy and birth forums and you will learn so much! I would be a wreck without this site and my mini would have more at risk if something went wrong. I am so grateful for all the opinions and help so far.


----------



## Taz (Jun 15, 2020)

How's it going?


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 15, 2020)

No luck for Snickers yet! How about anyone else? I am losing hope these days! Even called in today just in case. Nada. Zip...


----------



## Jodie (Jun 15, 2020)

While I’m definitely not experienced when it comes to foaling (I’m expecting my first and most likely last foal!) her udder does look suspicious to me. BUT I have a full sized Pintaloosa rescue that looked pregnant in the belly (she was even lopsided), rather large udder, had the vet out and she said not in foal. Her udder and belly grew some more after that and she was even producing “milk” then all of a sudden she decided her Oscar winning act was up and everything went back to normal. The best way to find out for sure would be a vet check. Other than that, monitoring her changes and trying the great advice Taz gave on how to check for movement, if the potential mama to be allows you to! These mares seem to love driving us humans crazy! First with the “is she, isn’t she” and then with the “when are you going to finally give birth” lol


----------



## Pitter Patter (Jun 16, 2020)

My cameras just arrived last evening. Hopefully we can get them put up tonight! Maybe that's what she is waiting for?! I can't see my minis from the house unfortunately, but when I checked Snickers this morning she looked not pregnant at all when looking at belly, udder still the same. Did see some very little bumping from inside. My family thinks she's not pregnant after all. I am so sad if that's the case. But I am sure she still is....hope all is ok!


----------

